# Bronchoscopy Question  STudy Guide



## dawningr (Jan 18, 2010)

In the Examination  Study Guide 2009 question 68 on pg 448.  

Bronchoscopy 

Confused on how to code the procedure. 
1 Do we code a mod 50 for bilateral 
2 Is this considered subsequent because the physician removed the scope and  then reinserted it after a few minutes ?

We feel that the answer is between A or C ....


----------

